# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG-SV710 dế gập mang phong cách doanh nhân

## anhlinh123

Kiểu dáng thanh mảnh, màu sắc thời trang được LG nhấn mạnh trên sản phẩm SV710 đã ra mắt tại thị trường Hàn Quốc sẽ là sự lựa chọn mới cho những doanh nhân.

Điểm mạnh của LG-SV710 là chức năng nhật ký điện tử và quản lý danh sách, tài khoản hay nhật ký kinh doanh. 

Với kiểu dáng gập thời trang chỉ dày 14.7mm (102X51.5X14.7mm), một màn hình 2,4” (240x320 pixel), 262144 màu sẽ mang đến hình ảnh đẹp. Ở nắp gập phía trên, khi có cuộc gọi đến hoặc tin nhắn máy sẽ hiển thị bằng ánh sáng của đèn LED và khi ở trạng thái thông thường thì sẽ hiển thị đồng hồ.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Không phải là chiếc máy sử dụng mạng 3G nên khuyết thiếu các tính năng hỗ trợ cho mạng ngòai việc sử dụng trình duyệt WAP và gửi tin nhắn MMS (Multimedia Messaging Service). Bên cạnh đó máy cũng được trang bị camera độ phân giải 3MP.

Thời lượng pin được trang bị cho máy là 150 giờ chờ và gần 3 giờ đàm thoại. Giá được đưa ra cho sản phẩm khoảng từ 400.000 (KRW) và 500,000 (KRW).



Bump: Tính năng kỹ thuật khác của LG-SV710

* Kích thước: 102h51, 5h14, 7 mm
* Trọng lượng: 102 gr.
* Hiển thị: 2.4-inch, TFT, cho phép 240h320 điểm, hiển thị nhiều hơn 262.000 màu
* Camera: 3 MP
* Hỗ trợ cho thẻ nhớ (microSD)
* Pin: 800 mA / h
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Bump: 
Nổi bật nhất LG SV710 là chức năng nhật ký điện tử và quản lý danh sách, tài khoản hay nhật ký kinh doanh. Ngoài ra, chú dế cũng được trang bị “thợ ảnh” 3 chấm cùng các tuỳ chỉnh đơn giản. Tuy không trang bị công nghệ 3G nhưng máy vẫn dung tốt dụng trình duyệt WAP và gửi tin nhắn MMS. Thời lượng pin của máy cũng chỉ dừng ở mức trung bình, khoảng 150 tiếng chờ hoặc 3 giờ đàm thoại liền tù tì. Nghe đâu, LG Suit bắt đầu được phân phối tại Hàn Quốc có giá không quá “chát”, chừng 300 USD là “đưa nàng về rinh” ngon nhá!
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------


​

​

----------


## daothuhuyen93

hèm...nhìn đẹp đấy nhưng cũng ko khác các dòng gập của LG là bao. có rì mà dành cho doanh nhân nhỉ?

----------


## quocphong

> hèm...nhìn đẹp đấy nhưng cũng ko khác các dòng gập của LG là bao. có rì mà dành cho doanh nhân nhỉ?


 chức năng nhật ký điện tử và quản lý danh sách, tài khoản hay nhật ký kinh doanh. đây, cho doanh nhân đây!

----------


## nhunhamnho

thấy nó khá phong cách nữ tính.

----------


## hatrang1995

hoặc em này có tính năng độc đáo như vào wifi được dễ dàng hay soạn thảo văn bản tiện dụng đó.

----------


## BRASOL

màu em này phù hợp với cả nam lẫn nữ mà bạn, nếu nói vậy thì chỉ nữ mới làm doanh nhân à

----------


## 4B1601

ngoài ra em này còn có màu này nữa:

----------


## trothinhthienduc

> thấy nó khá phong cách nữ tính.


uh, nhưng màu đen nam dùng cũng hay!

----------


## Minhpham.mng

thì doanh nhân phải có cả nam lẫn nữ chứ, ai lại có mỗi màu cho nữ thì thiệt quá

----------


## chungcunhavuong

em này chắc sớm có mặt ở việt nam thôi nhỉ? hình như em này còn thiếu chức năng gửi mail và viết báo cáo thì phải

----------


## AnhKhoa

chức năng nổi bật của em này là có nhật ký điện tử và quản lý danh sách thì gửi mail và viết báo cáo cũng nằm trong đó rồi còn gì

----------


## wekhanh

mà em này chắc nữ giới dùng thì hợp lý hơn vì nam giới bây giờ có vẻ ít dùng dòng máy gập rồi. giá như em này là điện thoại máy trượt hay trơ thì có khi nam giới dùng nhiều hơn

----------


## daolv91

em màu đen nam giới dùng chẳng được à bạn, điện thoại nào mà nam hay nữ dùng chẳng được. miễn là nó tiện lợi và nhiều tính năng hay là được

----------


## nhilangdinh

nhưng việt nam mình doanh nhân nam giới chiếm tỷ lệ cao hơn mà, mà nam giới mà dùng máy gập e rằng hơi bất tiện thì phải

----------

